# Rescued and Adopted



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I'd like to share with you my joy. Last week I saw a hedgie in a pet store. He was very sick and the conditions he was in were very poor. I kept on coming back just to check if he was still around because I was looking for an adopter/caretaker. I had no space to quarantine him from Chestnut, but I had the funds to care for another one. So yesterday, we bought him and he is now in his forever home! Meet Kodi  Hoping to see some improvement on him by the week's end


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness the poor little thing! I'm so glad you rescued him. I hope he gets better soon! Sending you two good vibes <3.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Yikes, I would quarantine that guy. Seriously. Find a friend or someone who will hold him if you don't have the space. I wouldn't want to run the risk of your healthy hog catching whatever he has. He looks very rough


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure you take him to the vet asap.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone! Yes, he is quarantined right now and we brought him to the vet the day that we bought him. He is being treated right now for mites and malnutrition. In 2 weeks time we will be visiting his vet again to run some more tests


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As much as we all detest pet stores, I am still grateful that you are giving this precious baby the chance to have a life where he is loved and well cared for. I hope that he will return to health and have the life he deserves.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Holy ** he looks downright terrible. Poor guy. Hope he'll make it, glad you got him!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Here he is! His third day with us. Looking a little brighter than before  We cannot bathe him yet since he is still under observance but he is happily eating and drinking his food and water


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

What an improvement! He'll be grateful to you guys forever


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

His little face looks so much brighter!


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

So happy for that little one! Enjoy your forever home, Kodi!


----------

